# Milling book



## smithingman (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi All,
Can anyone recommend books on milling wood. I did a basic search on the forum but couldn't find anything.
Thanks for the help,
Mark Emig


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I'll take a stab at this Mark, because I am interested to see the answers you get here. Are you wanting books on milling technique ? The reason I ask is there are many ways to mill/for many reasons. The first books I would read would be on species ID, and wood uses.(there is a ton of that here http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/reference-material-list-books-mags-links-2598/)

Back to my question about technique, there are so many uses for a mill there is no one technique IMO. Some guys strictly use a sawmill to make railroad ties, or say mill for pallets...I have never done either one of those things, don't ever plan on it, don't need to even know how. And when I say need to know I mean even though I have been doing this since 2004 I still learn as I go, or try, but "how to make a RR tie'' would take up valuable (and in my case limited) brainspace.

Back to different types of milling. If I was making RR ties this log would be too short, I would also reject it if I was making pallets-too crooked...But I made 6 cuts on this log and sold the product for $350, still green the same week ([email protected] $75 and the little one for $50, gave it away really)









If a guy is using a mill to say build a house he would need to know how to cut timbers, framing, siding, trim, hardwood flooring...

There was a discussion on another forum (woodweb) about some old yard elm...some guys chimed in and said "worthless" or "$150 worth of pallet lumber at best" heck I will just link it... http://www.woodweb.com/forum_fdse_files/sawdry/665191.html
So some guys business models/sawing techniques can yield $150 of pallet lumber from a log..._They_ would leave the crotch laying in the mud...I would grab that crotch and mill out $300-$400 worth of product from it alone (what a ''production'' mill would see as waste)


Like I said I am interested to see what answers you get. I learned from hands on (either how to do it right :icon_smile:, or what not to do again :blush and still do. And forums like this have been a HUGE help to me, and still are.



.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Mark,

Are you still using your M7 and just looking to augment your projects stash, or are you thinking of getting a band/swing mill and considering getting into production as a money-making endeavor? It's an important consideration because although you need to study the same basic stuff, you need to do it in a somewhat different order depending on what market you're shooting for. 

For example cutting ties is fairly straight forward but then again there's some critical details and cutting techniques that can maximize production - stuff you don't need to know for grade sawing but still should learn down the road, because it's all interwoven at some point. 

Daren's advice to start with species I.D. and the various uses of them is right on. I would add a third to that and it would be to study and make notes of the _characteristics_ of each one. BUT . . . even before that I would start a list (and update it as you progress) of all the prevalent species available to you in your region. This is really important. It's there on that list that you should make the notes Daren & I suggest regarding uses and characteristics. I did this when I was first learning and it was the most valuable learning tool I had.


And don't forget this advice whatever you do:. 



Daren said:


> There was a discussion on another forum . . . some guys business models/sawing techniques can yield $150 of pallet lumber from a log..._They_ would leave the crotch laying in the mud...I would grab that crotch and mill out $300-$400 worth of product from it alone (what a ''production'' mill would see as waste) . . .


Even you don't care for anything but straight grained clear lumber there's plenty of woodworkers who love the wild busy stuff . . . drying headaches and all. Inside *every* log, no matter if none of it suits your eye, there's a board or boards that someone simply can't live without. :yes:

I have a milling book that came with my first sawmill and although it's pretty basic, it has a lot of very well written & helpful information in it. I'll dig it up and post the title later. 












.


----------



## smithingman (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi there,
Thanks for the help. Yes, I still have the M7-works well. I just got done building a pro-cut (with some mods)-took about 20 hours ( not too much time,I'm pretty good at the fab stuff). I have been milling/drying (used Daren's kiln plan) /selling some red/white oak, cherry, maple, butternut, and white pine. Mostly just slabbing and selling the whole log as matching flitches. I am looking at buying a used Peterson ATS 8-24, and want to learn more about how to mill wood to get the best out of a log without as much trial and error (notice I said "as much"). I saw a recent post that Texas Timbers posted a drawing of what size works best from the log and figured you all could point me in the right direction to learn something. At some point I will build a band mill to go on the pro-cut frame. Now that I think about it I need to do something about the tool addiction-2 sawmills, complete blacksmith shop with 110 pound power hammer, 2 welders, plasma cutter, bandsaw, milling machine, 2 lathes, bending brake,3 ton fly press,propane forge, coal forge plus wood stuff. Cabinet saw,8 in jointer,16 inch planer, and a whole bunch of other goodies. Maybe I'll just cut a bunch of lumber and build a BIG shop so I can buy some more toys.


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

I think the best 'book' on milling is found right here and any other sawmill forums. I started at the oldest threads and read my to the front by glancing over the titles and post counts. Anything that looked interesting or had a lot of responses, I read. I have never found anything decent in book form explaining milling. There are just way to many different kinds of mills, trees, and customers to cover in a book. Maybe Daren and TT should sit down and start writing a collaborative book, then there may a least be a decent bandmill book out there.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

jeffreythree said:


> . . . Maybe Daren and TT should sit down and start writing a collaborative book, then there may a least be a decent bandmill book out there.


Actually Daren has had the idea to do this for a long time, but just figured not enough people would be interested in it _because_ of the forums. But I think he ought to do it because the info could be presented in a logical, condensed manner instead of having to do a lot of searches online. 


I think it's a good idea. I'd be happy to let him write the book, put my name alongside his, and split the beer money with him right down the middle. :icon_cool:









.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

TexasTimbers said:


> ...I think he ought to do it because the info could be presented in a *logical, condensed* manner ...


Dude you really don't read any of my post (or PM's) do you ? :laughing:




.


----------

